# Where to purchase darts locally in NYC? Are there any local clubs?



## meangreeneyes (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm sorry if this isn't the right place to post. I set up a 30g vivarium with an old t5ho fixture that I used for my reef before upgrading to LEDS. This is another hobby for myself and my 14 year old son. We are really into reefing and planted tanks, and decided a couple years ago that we wanted to get into darts. He fell in love with dendrobates tinctorius azureus, so it looks like we will be starting with them.

I am asking, because I prefer not to ship this time of year. This isn't a wtb post. I've tried googling info on purchasing locally and just come up with tons of websites selling them. I just don't like putting the stress of shipping on any livestock if I can help it. If I have to then I'll go through a reputable source, but I really prefer locally. Maybe even a local breeder if possible.

Thanks in advance!



Really want to set up a second viv for dendrobates tinctorius 'Citronella', too.


----------



## Stryker (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi,

You might want to try here. I have been to several of the New Hampshire shows and have seen many different species of dart frogs available. REPTILEEXPO.COM - Home I cant say 100% that they will have the types you are looking for at the time, but it is local and this way you are putting very little stress on the frogs.

As for clubs in your area I don't know of any. The only other option would probably be to look up a reptile club. My local reptile club in Mass has people who raise and breed dart frogs in it.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've moved this thread to the NorthEast regional section.

There are many breeders in the NYC area. I'd recommend visiting the White Plains expo that the above poster linked to. Next one isn't until February, but it is your best bet to browse a large selection of frogs. Also, you can skim through their vendor list and find a local-ish breeder that way.


----------



## meangreeneyes (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you!! I'll look into those options.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*NYC group & Store*

Here's a link to the NYC froggers froup on FB:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/338459806174859/

We've had 5 or 6 gatherings a year. The group is very informal - meets in bars and members homes when available.

This is the only shop I know of in NYC that sells PDFs:

Fauna NYC

The next White Plains show is 2/12/17:

White Plains - REPTILEEXPO.COM


----------



## ice19d (Jan 17, 2017)

there is a reptile show in whiteplains coming up in a couple weeks. but i dont know what venders will be there


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

ice19d said:


> there is a reptile show in whiteplains coming up in a couple weeks. but i dont know what venders will be there


Based on past shows, I know of at least 7 PDF sellers who will be there.


----------

